# Panama city recommendations



## Josh B (Feb 4, 2018)

Going to PC first week of April and want to get a charter for atleast a 10 hour trip. Any info appreciated.


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Feb 6, 2018)

Drive the 60 miles to Appalachicola Fl, go out with Betternuttin' Charters Rickey Banks.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 6, 2018)

Justin Leake, great guide. Knows PCB area fishing very well.
www.panamacityinshore.com


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 7, 2018)

Call Mickey Locke with Reel Addiction charters. His trips are awesome and we always catch a ton of fish.


----------



## Spineyman (Feb 7, 2018)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Call Mickey Locke with Reel Addiction charters. His trips are awesome and we always catch a ton of fish.



I agree 100%, Mickey is a top notch, fish catching guy.

http://reeladdictioncharters.net/


----------



## Joel (Feb 7, 2018)

gabuckhunter88 said:


> call mickey locke with reel addiction charters. His trips are awesome and we always catch a ton of fish.



x2!!


----------



## Josh B (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Josh B (Feb 7, 2018)

Kind of funny Ive worked with one of the guys in photos on his website.


----------



## Josh B (Apr 5, 2018)

Went out with aquatic charters out of PC beach


----------



## Josh B (Apr 5, 2018)

For every fish we kept we let go 5. We caught so many red snapper and gag grouper we had to put back guys on our boat quit fishing from being tired.


----------



## Josh B (Apr 5, 2018)

We did a bow fishing trip with same guy. He was friends with reel addiction so I bet both are great. Reel Addiction just was busy.


----------



## campboy (Apr 5, 2018)

Gotta Believe Charters. Nice folks. Put us on the snapper last July. I've never been with Justin or Mickey but I hear they are top notch


----------



## butch57 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bill Archer of Seminole Wind 850-234-6740, www.seminolewindfishing.com 

Have fished with Bill since the early '80s...great guy who has spent his entire career in the section of the Gulf.


----------

